# jobs near marbella



## grahamhanson (Jan 5, 2008)

Does anybody have any details of any job vacancies near marbella .
I am flying out on the 30th of march with my family.
I have enough funds to last a while but will be looking for a position straight away .
I have worked in spain before(barcelona) as a bar manager,so can speak enough of the language to get along.(a little rusty now)
I have worked in sales for the past 6 years,in car sales for vw and have done tele sales and cold calling.
Would love to get into the property market but dont no who to approach ?
And am unsure of what to expect of the pay structure.
Any advise would help.
Thanks graham


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

*more luck*



grahamhanson said:


> Does anybody have any details of any job vacancies near marbella .
> I am flying out on the 30th of march with my family.
> I have enough funds to last a while but will be looking for a position straight away .
> I have worked in spain before(barcelona) as a bar manager,so can speak enough of the language to get along.(a little rusty now)
> ...


HI, I too have been trying to get into real estate sales. MRI overseas property agents were advertising for sales staff 2weeks ago in Costa Blanca news, they also had an advert for Marbella area !
I have not heard back from them, but maybe you will have more luck !
Try their website, they usually have a 'contact us', it's always worth a try !
Good Luck,
Nance.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Wils & Nance said:


> HI, I too have been trying to get into real estate sales. MRI overseas property agents were advertising for sales staff 2weeks ago in Costa Blanca news, they also had an advert for Marbella area !
> I have not heard back from them, but maybe you will have more luck !
> Try their website, they usually have a 'contact us', it's always worth a try !
> Good Luck,
> Nance.


Its not an easy time getting into real estate I guess with the property market being as it is


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Having just gone through the process of almost buying and eventually renting a property over here, I would have thought there are too many estate agents already - I hope I'm not speaking out of turn, but there seems to be "squillions" of estate agents, there are several on every street, all with the same properties, all competing with each other. Property isnt selling very fast and the prices are dropping - Places we looked at 9 months ago are still on the market and are considerably cheaper, we are quite relieved we didnt buy. Also I would have thought you would need an incredible ammount of local knowledge and experience - that was the reason we narrowed our estate agent search down.

The successful ones seem to be the ones that are diversifying at the moment. They are moving into the rental market, selling insurance, removals, loans, advice and branching out into a variety of other things????? just to make ends meet

Just my observations

Jo


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> Having just gone through the process of almost buying and eventually renting a property over here, I would have thought there are too many estate agents already - I hope I'm not speaking out of turn, but there seems to be "squillions" of estate agents, there are several on every street, all with the same properties, all competing with each other. Property isnt selling very fast and the prices are dropping - Places we looked at 9 months ago are still on the market and are considerably cheaper, we are quite relieved we didnt buy. Also I would have thought you would need an incredible ammount of local knowledge and experience - that was the reason we narrowed our estate agent search down.
> 
> The successful ones seem to be the ones that are diversifying at the moment. They are moving into the rental market, selling insurance, removals, loans, advice and branching out into a variety of other things????? just to make ends meet
> Just my observations
> Jo


Quite right Jo, whatever the agents try to do to talk it up, there is a slump. There are several new sites around here where building has stopped completely as there was no interest. An estate agent friend I know has now diversified into telecommunications and house alarms. There are houses for sale around here that have been on the market for 12 - 18 months ....... quakity stuff seems to move though, its more the run of the mill boxes on urbs that seem to struggle most


----------

